# The Big Maine Halloween Blizzard



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Woke up this morning to find it's snowing. They say we are going to get a dusting to an inch. Figured I would post a picture of it.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

send it south!


----------



## loggerman (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats proberly all that tundra could handle anyhow! ........................................Just kidding good to see the white stuff ,more will be coming fer sure


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

loggerman;1101413 said:


> Thats proberly all that tundra could handle anyhow! ........................................Just kidding good to see the white stuff ,more will be coming fer sure


Here we go again.


----------



## loggerman (Oct 27, 2009)

dieseld;1101433 said:


> Here we go again.


Just some good honest ribbing! my boy had a 03 tundra and was one of the toughest trucks i have seen! AQnything that will hold up to a 18 year old and being his first 4x4 must be built right!


----------



## LawnzzzANDsnow (Dec 7, 2003)

Dont forget to cover your wood you may need it.


----------



## porter1121 (Oct 31, 2010)

what part of maine was that?


----------



## loggerman (Oct 27, 2009)

He is from mercer and its snowing in jackson,me right now!


----------



## porter1121 (Oct 31, 2010)

so jealous! wont see snow here in northern MA for at least a few weeks


----------



## loggerman (Oct 27, 2009)

Don't be! Its just a teaseright now ! Sign of things to come!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

LawnzzzANDsnow;1101444 said:


> Dont forget to cover your wood you may need it.


That wood is for next Winter. This Winter's wood is all stacked down cellar.



porter1121;1101449 said:


> what part of maine was that?


I'm in Mercer, it's near Skowheagan.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

well you can keep it down there, no snow up here yet in fort kent, which is kinda unusual we normal had at least one storm that accumulates on the ground by now. it is coming though, they have already had some up in the 'gash


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Around were I live (bangor) we have about 2". Not sticking to the driveways or pavement though.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1101526 said:


> Around were I live (bangor) we have about 2". Not sticking to the driveways or pavement though.


We got less than an inch around hear. It stoped snowing about an hour and half ago and most of the snow is gone.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Still snowing here.


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

bigbadbrad;1101519 said:


> up in the 'gash


I'll bet that less than 0.05% of the members of this forum know what "the 'gash" actually means, let alone where it is. Even fewer can say they've been there.

We ended up with about 2" here, but it was almost all gone by five o'clock. I was inspired by the weather and drug the plow out this afternoon and did some welding on the trip edge assembly.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

well that's why i said it like that cause if they dont know what i am talking about then they never will haha. yeah its that time of year up here i got my plow out this week too


----------



## Ajhenderson13 (Oct 10, 2010)

More than We got today, LOL!


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

I spent the weekend in snow starting 630 am Sat Nov 30 There was at least 2+ inches on the logging roads The batteries were dead in the camera until i reliezed I had batteries in my transit in the toolbox, I go pics in the afternoon and when I was out of the elevation but still sticking to the gravel road. And Sunday 10-31 I woke up to about 1.5-2" on the ground and Rt 16 (7mi) to rt 27 down alittle past sugerloaf was snow covered and in A few areas They were slicker than hell cause we got freezing rain before that So the roads were slick. pics in the Weather Thread under Maine.

Deer in that area is very sad. I walked 8 different Chops in like 2 totally different areas both had snow on the ground and did not cut a track of any deer or any activity in the mid to upper mountain ranges. I usally dont hunt that area till last week of nov and muzzleloading but I figured the snow would get stuff moving WRONG! Next week I am Hunting the Corrina area So maybe there is a little more action in that part of the state.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

well there are not much deer up here in the county either, even my uncle down by sebec says he has not been seeing much deer, usually there are al kinds buy his house, plenty of moose up here in the north maine woods though


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

bigbadbrad;1102839 said:


> well there are not much deer up here in the county either, even my uncle down by sebec says he has not been seeing much deer, usually there are al kinds buy his house, plenty of moose up here in the north maine woods though


There is quite a few deer in my area. But there is not as many as usual. I think I will beable to get one though.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

bigbadbrad;1102839 said:


> well there are not much deer up here in the county either, even my uncle down by sebec says he has not been seeing much deer, usually there are al kinds buy his house, plenty of moose up here in the north maine woods though


Thats messed up cause there was alot of Moose sign, The most Ive ever seen in the Kennebago mtn ranges, But at the Pines Market a tagging station said they were down about 20 moose this year than Normal but I guess the Weather was really Warm during moose week.
I shot 1 of the 2 Partridge seen and I found A nice moose shed that was barely nibbled by mice sold it for 50 bucks to a local.


----------

